# Rifles During Small Game for Hogs?



## The Fever (Jan 26, 2021)

Hey all,

I was under the impression that you could use rifles during small game unless "no furbearer season" was delineated for that WMA.

I called the Social Circle office and they initially agreed. My buddy called when he got to the WMA, and as I was almost there, and said the warden told him no. I called the regional office and they told me you couldn't because fox and bobcat were not small game and the general regulations for WMA's mandated that you use small game weapons. I called the Social Circle office again and they told me that I was probably right yet again.

I pulled the code regarding legal weapons for small game and fox and bobcat are included in the sentence that outlines legal weapons for small game.

"(4) Weapons for hunting small game shall be limited to shotguns with shot shell size of no greater than 3 1/2 inches in length with No. 2 lead shot or smaller or federally approved nontoxic shot size of F or smaller shot, .22 caliber or smaller rimfire firearms, air rifles, muzzleloading firearms, longbows, recurve bows, crossbows, and compound bows;  provided, however, that in addition to the weapons listed in this paragraph, any center-fire firearm of .17 caliber or larger may be used for hunting fox and bobcat.  Nothing contained in this paragraph shall permit the taking of protected species;"

Can someone clarify this for me? Are fox and bobcat considered small game? Does anyone on here work for DNR that would message me or have a contact I can reach out to directly and confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Yea, fox and bobcat are included in small game as furbearers. One thing I’ve noticed is the DNR regional office folks don’t know much reguarding regulations. Also, game wardens are people like us, and they may not keep up with reg changes, and they also may misinterpret things.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 26, 2021)

The language is confusing for sure.  The regs state you can use your center fire of .17 cal or larger, and I have had several DNR employees confirm this as well.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 26, 2021)

If the WMA doesn’t allow furbearer hunting, it needs to say so under the specific WMA REGULATION. Pinelog for example usually indicates just that, “ no furbearer hunting”. But over the last 10 years or so, I can think of 2 years it did NOT have that listed......this season is one of those and I’m taking the big guns in case I run into one of those “incidental hogs”


----------



## The Fever (Jan 26, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea, fox and bobcat are included in small game as furbearers. One thing I’ve noticed is the DNR regional office folks don’t know much reguarding regulations. Also, game wardens are people like us, and they may not keep up with reg changes, and they also may misinterpret things.



I thought the same thing. I just wish I could get a warden and badge number so I can have solid ground to stand on. I feel like I am missing out on hunting opportunities because the people who answer the phone, aren't the ones who are enforcing the law.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 26, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> If the WMA doesn’t allow furbearer hunting, it needs to say so under the specific WMA REGULATION. Pinelog for example usually indicates just that, “ no furbearer hunting”. But over the last 10 years or so, I can think of 2 years it did NOT have that listed......this season is one of those and I’m taking the big guns in case I run into one of those “incidental hogs”



Right! I have seen this done for years back when I was a trad guy and took the recurve. I wanted to use the rifle and ran into this stumbling block.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 26, 2021)

jbogg said:


> The language is confusing for sure.  The regs state you can use your center fire of .17 cal or larger, and I have had several DNR employees confirm this as well.



Do you have an email or phone number I can contact someone with? PM me if you do.


----------



## oldways (Jan 26, 2021)

jbogg said:


> The language is confusing for sure.  The regs state you can use your center fire of .17 cal or larger, and I have had several DNR employees confirm this as well.


Does that mean a 17hmr are not legal because its a rimfire ???


----------



## SwampMoss (Jan 26, 2021)

My understanding as long as furbearer season is allowed on the WMA you can use .17 caliber center fire and larger.  If you are asked what you are hunting for you are hunting furbearer animals. If you are hunting for small game then you have to use the weapon that is allowed for small game.  Pigs are just added bonus while you are hunting for the animal you are hunting.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 26, 2021)

Furbearer season open = centerfire rifle
Furbearer season closed=small game weapons.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 26, 2021)

I guess the game warden was right in a sense, fur beaters aren’t “small game” you can shoot a fox with a rim fire or centerfire, so you could go squirrel hunting and shoot foxes, bobcats, squirrels, yotes and pigs with a rim fire or shotgun with appropriate sized shot. You can also go furbearer ONLY hunting with a centerfire and shoot foxes, bobcats, yotes and pigs. You can’t shoot squirrels with your centerfire though.


----------



## across the river (Jan 26, 2021)

The Fever said:


> I thought the same thing. I just wish I could get a warden and badge number so I can have solid ground to stand on. I feel like I am missing out on hunting opportunities because the people who answer the phone, aren't the ones who are enforcing the law.


There is nothing to think about.  Fox and Bobcat are small game and listed as such in the regulations.  

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/small-game-seasons-dates-limits/

A center fire rifle is legal for hunting fox and bobcat. 

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/hunting-information/

 As long as the WMA doesn’t specifically say it doesn’t have an “furbearer season” and lists a small game season, you are free to take a center fire rifle.  What you can’t  legally do, is take a center fire rifle and kill rabbits or squirrel with it.  You can, however, kill a fox or bobcat or pig with a rim fire, shotgun, muzzleloader, or anything else legal
for small game.  If you are hog hunting, take a center fire as long as fox and bobcat is in, but don’t shoot anything other than a pig, fox, or bobcat.  If you are squirrel and rabbit hunting you need to have a weapon listed for those species, and you would just have to shoot a pig with that if you saw one.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 26, 2021)

across the river said:


> There is nothing to think about.  Fox and Bobcat are small game and listed as such in the regulations.
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/small-game-seasons-dates-limits/
> 
> ...




The part that they keep referencing is unfortunately equally as wrong.

"Furbearers: Raccoons, opossum, foxes and bobcats may be hunted within statewide seasons during small game dates, unless otherwise specified in the WMA listings. Furbearers may not be hunted during managed firearms deer hunts. Night hunting is allowed, unless otherwise specified, but is restricted to small game weapons only (no centerfire rifles). Hunters must pick up their dogs by noon on the day following the hunt. No electronic calls. "

While it says no cetnerfire rifles, it clearly references nighttime hunting.


----------



## across the river (Jan 26, 2021)

The Fever said:


> The part that they keep referencing is unfortunately equally as wrong.
> 
> "Furbearers: Raccoons, opossum, foxes and bobcats may be hunted within statewide seasons during small game dates, unless otherwise specified in the WMA listings. Furbearers may not be hunted during managed firearms deer hunts. Night hunting is allowed, unless otherwise specified, but is restricted to small game weapons only (no centerfire rifles). Hunters must pick up their dogs by noon on the day following the hunt. No electronic calls. "
> 
> While it says no cetnerfire rifles, it clearly references nighttime hunting.




If you are hunting foxes, coyotes, or bobcats at night with a light or thermal or whatever, you can’t use a center fire rifle. You also can’t hunt hogs on a WMA at night, so I don’t see how they are confused.  Not surprised though. It isn’t that difficult.  As long as you aren’t hunting somewhere that doesn’t allow furbearer hunting during small game, you are 100% legal with a center fire rifle during small game season, as long as you don’t shoot squirrels or rabbits or quail or any of the other things listed that are not fox and bobcat.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 26, 2021)

across the river said:


> If you are hunting foxes, coyotes, or bobcats at night with a light or thermal or whatever, you can’t use a center fire rifle. You also can’t hunt hogs on a WMA at night, so I don’t see how they are confused.  Not surprised though. It isn’t that difficult.  As long as you aren’t hunting somewhere that doesn’t allow furbearer hunting during small game, you are 100% legal with a center fire rifle during small game season, as long as you don’t shoot squirrels or rabbits or quail or any of the other things listed that are fox and bobcat.




It's quite unfortunate because I am their biggest advocate and to read the rules, reference and study the code, present it to multiple officials and get such a mixed bag of results is very untoward. I was put in the position of dealing with the local warden's interpretation and my hunting opportunities and I pay a lot of money for those opportunities. I will contact GA DNR once again via email and see if I can be connected with someone who can provide clear guidance. At least in that way I have a physical copy of permission and can at least dispute it with the LEO should I run into him again.


----------



## across the river (Jan 26, 2021)

The Fever said:


> It's quite unfortunate because I am their biggest advocate and to read the rules, reference and study the code, present it to multiple officials and get such a mixed bag of results is very untoward. I was put in the position of dealing with the local warden's interpretation and my hunting opportunities and I pay a lot of money for those opportunities. I will contact GA DNR once again via email and see if I can be connected with someone who can provide clear guidance. At least in that way I have a physical copy of permission and can at least dispute it with the LEO should I run into him again.



I honestly don’t expect much different.  I have had runs in with guys multiple times duck hunting who didn’t know the waterfowl rules at all.  If I know the rules, I don’t worry about it and just go. The worst they can do is write you a ticket and then you go to court and get off.  Had a couple of times over the years where they were about to write a ticket for something, and in both cases I told the guy he might want to check on that again before we went to court.  In both cases he eventually figured out he was wrong.  I personally wouldn’t worry about it and just go.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 26, 2021)

The Fever said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was under the impression that you could use rifles during small game unless "no furbearer season" was delineated for that WMA.
> 
> ...



There is this rule:
*Rule 391-4-2-.67. Small Game Regulations on Wildlife Management Areas*

(8)Raccoon, opossum, fox and bobcat may be hunted within statewide seasons during small game and furbearer dates, unless otherwise specified; electronic calls may not be used.

And this law:

*§ 27-1-2. Definitions*
(6) "Big game" means turkey, deer, and bear. 
(34) "Game animals" means the following animals: bear, bobcat, deer, fox, opossum, rabbit, raccoon, sea turtles and their eggs, squirrel, cougar (Felis concolor), and all members of the families Alligatoridae and Crocodylidae. 
(67) "Small game" means all game animals and game birds other than big game.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 26, 2021)

This became a problem when centerfire rifles were made legal weapons for fox and bobcat in state law a few years ago and they were never excluded from WMA regulations.  I've always had a problem allowing centerfire rifles during that time with no orange requirement.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 26, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> This became a problem when centerfire rifles were made legal weapons for fox and bobcat in state law a few years ago and they were never excluded from WMA regulations.  I've always had a problem allowing centerfire rifles during that time with no orange requirement.



So if I am reading your citations correctly, my interpretation is correct?

Are there internal discussions to include the blaze orange? I would really hope they would retain the current rules and just require blaze orange.

I really appreciate you chiming in.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 26, 2021)

The Fever said:


> So if I am reading your citations correctly, my interpretation is correct?
> 
> Are there internal discussions to include the blaze orange? I would really hope they would retain the current rules and just require blaze orange.
> 
> I really appreciate you chiming in.



Yes, centerfire rifles are legal to use on WMAs when small game dates and fox/bobcat dates coincide, unless the special regulations for a particular WMA states "no furbearer season".


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 26, 2021)

Most game and fish don't like the law of you being allowed to hunt with centerfire rifle,so they try to tell you no.About like the game wardens in Tn.don't like the fact you can carry loaded long gun in vehicle but castle law says it is legal,it is not there job to interpret the law it is there job to enforce the law.


----------



## across the river (Jan 26, 2021)

deerpoacher1970 said:


> Most game and fish don't like the law of you being allowed to hunt with centerfire rifle,so they try to tell you no.About like the game wardens in Tn.don't like the fact you can carry loaded long gun in vehicle but castle law says it is legal,it is not there job to interpret the law it is there job to enforce the law.



Why would game and fish care if you hunted feral hogs with a centerfire rifle?


----------



## jbogg (Jan 26, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> This became a problem when centerfire rifles were made legal weapons for fox and bobcat in state law a few years ago and they were never excluded from WMA regulations.  I've always had a problem allowing centerfire rifles during that time with no orange requirement.



I was “Bobcat” hunting last February on a way back food plot on a mountain WMA waiting on some hogs to show up when it occurred to me it would not be a bad idea to be wearing my orange.  I have worn it ever since.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 27, 2021)

jbogg said:


> I was “Bobcat” hunting last February on a way back food plot on a mountain WMA waiting on some hogs to show up when it occurred to me it would not be a bad idea to be wearing my orange.  I have worn it ever since.



Hogs struggle with the red spectrum so I wear it too. IF they care close enough to see my vest, I should have done my job by then!


----------



## johnq85 (Jan 27, 2021)

I asked this same question to a game warden a few weeks ago. He more or less skirted the question and said that most people use muzzle loaders to hunt hogs during small game season and then said that is why they have the hog and coyote season in May, so that people can hunt them with centerfires. I did not push hard at all to get an answer and just let it be but, when I read the regs it seems pretty clear that you can take a centerfire rifle to hunt fox, and  bobcat, and obviously “incidental” hogs. I personally will take mine and argue my stance when I cross that bridge if need be. If you show the regulations book to a judge in court I would imagine he would easily see how we came to this conclusion.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 29, 2021)

Ironically, I called the Region 3 office today with the same questions about the legality of centerfire hunting  of hog, bobcat & fox on WMAs during small game season.   Yesterday, a range officer @ Clybel told me it was illegal.  I had read the rules differently but put my hunt on hold and drove home. 

During my call,  I.B. Parnell  (great guy, very knowledgeable) provided the same interpretation of the rules as @C.Killmaster provides earlier in this thread, conceding that some DNR LE officers may not understand this nuance for bobcat & fox (& hog).  He advised that if you run into an issue with a particular LE officer in the field, politely take the ticket and then call their captain to get it straightened out.

Edit:  I only saw this thread after speaking to I.B. Parnell.


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 29, 2021)

I will add that when speak with a dnr officer about this he recommended that you carry a predator call such a rabbit squeler so that there is less question as to your intent. You can pick one up cheap at Academy.


----------



## Mattval (Jan 29, 2021)

*This is a great discussion.  I have always Hog Hunted during small game season with a Remington model 597 in 22 Mag.  I am also going to get a muzzleloader just for these WMA small game hog hunts.*


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 29, 2021)

It is bad when the guys suppose to enforce the law either don't know the law or they are liars.Sounds like it is time to send out email to all dnt officers.


----------



## Mattval (Jan 29, 2021)

gma1320 said:


> I will add that when speak with a dnr officer about this he recommended that you carry a predator call such a rabbit squeler so that there is less question as to your intent. You can pick one up cheap at Academy.


So is it different if the intent is to hunt wild pigs during the small game season?  Like would I be legal with a 22 Mag and muzzleloader?


----------



## Mattval (Jan 29, 2021)

Mattval said:


> So is it different if the intent is to hunt wild pigs during the small game season?  Like would I be legal with a 22 Mag and muzzleloader?


*Ok I read it.  I get it.  You can use a centerfire rifle for Bobcat and Fox.  You are Bobcat and Fox hunting.  Hogs are just a "target of opportunity" during that hunt. Thus the predator call.  *


----------



## Mattval (Jan 29, 2021)

I think I will get a muzzleloader still.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 29, 2021)

gma1320 said:


> I will add that when speak with a dnr officer about this he recommended that you carry a predator call such a rabbit squeler so that there is less question as to your intent. You can pick one up cheap at Academy.



He may be correct that hogs are incidental take to the fox/bobcat during small game season, but you don't have to carry a call to prove it.  You shouldn't be subject to getting a ticket for hunting hogs with legal weapons when it's a legal time period to kill them.


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 29, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> He may be correct that hogs are incidental take to the fox/bobcat during small game season, but you don't have to carry a call to prove it.  You shouldn't be subject to getting a ticket for hunting hogs with legal weapons when it's a legal time period to kill them.


I agree 100%, but we both know some folks may not think the same way.


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 29, 2021)

Mattval said:


> *Ok I read it.  I get it.  You can use a centerfire rifle for Bobcat and Fox.  You are Bobcat and Fox hunting.  Hogs are just a "target of opportunity" during that hunt. Thus the predator call.  *


Yes. It is not a requirement to have the call. That was a recommendation by a game warden. Unfortunately not every warden and wrd official is on the same page


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 29, 2021)

gma1320 said:


> I agree 100%, but we both know some folks may not think the same way.



Games laws and regulations are complicated (something I've been trying to fix my whole career) so if you get a ticket I would make darn sure the law was actually broken before paying it without a fight.


----------



## across the river (Jan 30, 2021)

Mattval said:


> *Ok I read it.  I get it.  You can use a centerfire rifle for Bobcat and Fox.  You are Bobcat and Fox hunting.  Hogs are just a "target of opportunity" during that hunt. Thus the predator call.  *



You can hunt hogs with any weapon legal on a WMA at the time, it doesn't have to be "incidental" harvest, and you can be strictly hunting hogs. If fox and bobcat hunting is allowed during small game, you don't need a "predator call" to hunt hogs with a rifle anymore than you would need a set of rattling antlers or a grunt call to hunt them with a rifle during deer season.  You wouldn't need a squirrel call or pack of beagles to hunt them with a muzzleloader if furbears season isn't in either.  You just can't use a weapon to pursue hogs that is not legal on the WMA at the specific time.  I really don't understand how this is that confusing to either side of the equation.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 30, 2021)

across the river said:


> Why would game and fish care if you hunted feral hogs with a centerfire rifle?


Because orange isn’t required during small game. I think we can agree it’s safer to have orange on while folks are slipping quietly through the woods trying to shoot dark colored critters on the ground.


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 30, 2021)

across the river said:


> You can hunt hogs with any weapon legal on a WMA at the time, it doesn't have to be "incidental" harvest, and you can be strictly hunting hogs. If fox and bobcat hunting is allowed during small game, you don't need a "predator call" to hunt hogs with a rifle anymore than you would need a set of rattling antlers or a grunt call to hunt them with a rifle during deer season.  You wouldn't need a squirrel call or pack of beagles to hunt them with a muzzleloader if furbears season isn't in either.  You just can't use a weapon to pursue hogs that is not legal on the WMA at the specific time.  I really don't understand how this is that confusing to either side of the equation.


The problem is that there are several DNR officers as well as WRD personnel who don't see. To understand this rule. My huntin partner got stopped at Paulding forest and that game warden there even tried to tell him his 17 super mag was a centerfire weapon a.d it was illegal to use during small game season.


----------



## across the river (Jan 30, 2021)

gma1320 said:


> The problem is that there are several DNR officers as well as WRD personnel who don't see. To understand this rule. My huntin partner got stopped at Paulding forest and that game warden there even tried to tell him his 17 super mag was a centerfire weapon a.d it was illegal to use during small game season.



If I know the rules and they don't, that is on them, not me.  I'm not going to not legally hunt if I want to, because I'm scared the game warden is ignorant of the rules and regulations he is supposed to be enforcing.  Write me the ticket if you want, and I will see you in court.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Mar 25, 2021)

In the proposed regulations for 2021 - 2023 seasons that are published for review and comment (link), the ability to hunt fox, bobcat & hogs w/ centerfire rifles during small game season will be eliminated.   Small game weapons only except during Coyote / Hog 'season' in May.  The change appear at the top of pg. 6 of the linked document.   

The DNR has opportunities to provide feedback on this and the other proposed changes, including a Facebook live event.  Here is a link to the schedule...   LINK


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 25, 2021)

The Fever said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was under the impression that you could use rifles during small game unless "no furbearer season" was delineated for that WMA.
> 
> ...



For the moment you can legally hunt fox and bobcat, and incidentally hogs, with centerfire rifles on a WMA during small game dates unless it states "No furbearer hunting" or "No fox or Bobcat hunting".  Centerfire rifles are also prohibited at night. 

Don't get used to it though, this is changing next season and only small game weapons will be allowed like it used to be.

I work for DNR headquarters in Social Circle and am intimately involved in developing regulations.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 25, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> For the moment you can legally hunt fox and bobcat, and incidentally hogs, with centerfire rifles on a WMA during small game dates unless it states "No furbearer hunting" or "No fox or Bobcat hunting".  Centerfire rifles are also prohibited at night.
> 
> Don't get used to it though, this is changing next season and only small game weapons will be allowed like it used to be.
> 
> I work for DNR headquarters in Social Circle and am intimately involved in developing regulations.



I guess I responded twice, didn't realize this was an old thread.  Should have occurred to me that small game season is over!


----------



## sportsman94 (Mar 25, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> For the moment you can legally hunt fox and bobcat, and incidentally hogs, with centerfire rifles on a WMA during small game dates unless it states "No furbearer hunting" or "No fox or Bobcat hunting".  Centerfire rifles are also prohibited at night.
> 
> Don't get used to it though, this is changing next season and only small game weapons will be allowed like it used to be.
> 
> I work for DNR headquarters in Social Circle and am intimately involved in developing regulations.



Charlie, what’s the reason for the change back? Is it a safety issue shooting center fire rifles predominantly at ground level or something else? Was talking with a friend about this rule yesterday and we were wondering.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 25, 2021)

sportsman94 said:


> Charlie, what’s the reason for the change back? Is it a safety issue shooting center fire rifles predominantly at ground level or something else? Was talking with a friend about this rule yesterday and we were wondering.



Safety concern.  We never should have allowed it in the first place.  They changed the state law to make centerfire legal for fox and bobcat so folks wouldn't get ticketed for shooting them from the deer stand.  That change is what made centerfire legal weapons during small game season once fox and bobcat season opened.  At that time we chose not to limit it on WMAs despite my objections.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 25, 2021)

I had to let the largest bobcat I ever heard of walk passed me in the deerstand because back then it was not legal with centerfire. The law changed soon after and I didn’t have the heart to shoot those two foxes.
I would’ve mounted that bobcat in a heartbeat and still look back wishing I could have made the shot. Ain’t seen one of either since while huntin so I guess restrictions should be the way again. I personally would rather see em than shoot em dead.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 25, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I had to let the largest bobcat I ever heard of walk passed me in the deerstand because back then it was not legal with centerfire. The law changed soon after and I didn’t have the heart to shoot those two foxes.
> I would’ve mounted that bobcat in a heartbeat and still look back wishing I could have made the shot. Ain’t seen one of either since while huntin so I guess restrictions should be the way again. I personally would rather see em than shoot em dead.



If it's deer season that coincides with fox & bobcat season on the WMA you are hunting then it would still be legal to shoot a fox or bobcat with a centerfire.  You just won't be able to use a centerfire when the WMA is only open for small game.

Another new proposed rule it that small game is open season long on all WMAs, unless otherwise specified and except during quota hunts.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 26, 2021)

Mattval said:


> *This is a great discussion.  I have always Hog Hunted during small game season with a Remington model 597 in 22 Mag.  I am also going to get a muzzleloader just for these WMA small game hog hunts.*


If you put a Simmons 22mag scope on it, it would be the spitting image of mine! I love my 22 mag! Still on the fence about a ML........I need more targets than guns!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 26, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> Safety concern.  We never should have allowed it in the first place.  They changed the state law to make centerfire legal for fox and bobcat so folks wouldn't get ticketed for shooting them from the deer stand.  That change is what made centerfire legal weapons during small game season once fox and bobcat season opened.  At that time we chose not to limit it on WMAs despite my objections.


Why is it not safe? Very little traffic on wmas in the winter when this season takes place. This rule allowed people to go after hogs in the winter with the proper guns to do so. Is there any middle ground available here? Maybe a rule allowing for slugs or buckshot if safety is the issue? Imho hunting hogs during fox/bobcat season is far safer than most wma deer rifle hunts. Maybe just add hunter orange?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 26, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Why is it not safe? Very little traffic on wmas in the winter when this season takes place. This rule allowed people to go after hogs in the winter with the proper guns to do so. Is there any middle ground available here? Maybe a rule allowing for slugs or buckshot if safety is the issue? Imho hunting hogs during fox/bobcat season is far safer than most wma deer rifle hunts. Maybe just add hunter orange?



The lack of a requirement for all hunters to wear orange was the issue I had with it, so my recommendation was to either require orange for everyone or go back to the traditional rule.  They decided to go back to the original rule.  The downside to hunter orange is it negatively affects waterfowl hunters during those small game dates.


----------



## Guitar Guy (Mar 28, 2021)

Well, regarding all this lack of clarity regarding centerfire rifles during small game season, I did what any responsible hunter would do - I used it as an excuse to get a new rifle and scope.  I'll be trying out a Savage A22 Magnum and Leupold rimfire scope when small game opens back up.  Of course, not as powerful as a centerfire, but I have seen videos of hogs dropped with the 22 mag cartridge.  And with a semi auto 22 mag, I have the option of quick follow up shots.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 29, 2021)

Guitar Guy said:


> Well, regarding all this lack of clarity regarding centerfire rifles during small game season, I did what any responsible hunter would do - I used it as an excuse to get a new rifle and scope.  I'll be trying out a Savage A22 Magnum and Leupold rimfire scope when small game opens back up.  Of course, not as powerful as a centerfire, but I have seen videos of hogs dropped with the 22 mag cartridge.  And with a semi auto 22 mag, I have the option of quick follow up shots.


I have the least expensive savage .22 mag with Accutrigger and an inexpensive scope. It will drop a hog DRT with a head or neck shot and it is light to carry!
I do not feel uindergunned at all with a .22 mag and a semi auto should be awesome!


----------



## Guitar Guy (Mar 29, 2021)

frankwright said:


> I have the least expensive savage .22 mag with Accutrigger and an inexpensive scope. It will drop a hog DRT with a head or neck shot and it is light to carry!
> I do not feel uindergunned at all with a .22 mag and a semi auto should be awesome!



Good to know.  I have not shot my A22 yet.  The accutrigger isn't terrible, but I do wish I could get it lighter.  I feel like mine at its lightest is around 5 lbs or so.  I bought it as a beater gun though, so I'm just going to roll with it.


----------



## Midnight Heat (Mar 30, 2021)

Interesting read as the hunt camp I belong to down here in Florida follows basically the same rules, rim fire only during small game season, even for hogs.
So like guitar. Guy I also used it for an excuse to buy an inexpensive  .22 Mag rifle (Rossi) which I caught on sale at PSA.  Mounted a Primary Arms scope and zeroed @50 yards.  Now if I can just get the hogs to cooperate.


----------

